# Shows/Expos and the law – FBH position statement



## Chris Newman (Apr 23, 2007)

In 2005 Animal Rights organisations successfully exploited loop holes in the law to prohibit the licensing of one day events under the 1951 Pet Animals Act, by means of a Judicial Review. This was unfortunate as it was potentially detrimental to the welfare of animals as it removed the ability for a Local Authority to insist such events should be licensed, therefore regulated. Of course one should not confuse Animal Rights with Animal Welfare - the Animal Rights Industry has little regard for the welfare of animals, political and financial interests more of a pressing concern.

Notwithstanding this, the legal challenge by the ‘antis’ backfired dramatically as it brought clarity to the confused legal situation and made it absolutely clear that ‘Private Members Meetings’ are lawful, this includes ‘Breeders Meetings’, such events are defined as: 

*Breeders Meeting*

The Federation of British Herpetologists defines a ‘Breeders Meeting’ as a private members meeting organised by a club or society for the benefit of its membership at which surplus livestock may be sold or exchanged, subject to the following conditions:


Only member of the club or society, or members of affiliated clubs or societies may dispose of surplus livestock at a breeders meeting. 
 

All livestock disposed off must be done so in accordance with the FBH Code of Practice.
 

Members of a club or society who hold a Pet Shop Licence issued under the Pet Animal Act, 1951 are not permitted to sell livestock.
 

A club or society must be in existence for a minimum of 2 calendar years before it may organise a show.
 
*To be lawful a show/Expo must be organised by a bona fide club or society,* these are defined as:

*Club or Society*

The Federation of British Herpetologists defines a club or society as an independent body that fulfils, but is not limited to, all of the following requirements: 


*Articles of association*
A club or society must have articles of association stating its aims and objectives.


*Committee *
A club or society must have a committee of at least three persons. 


*Accounts*
A club or society must hold at minimum a treasuries account with a recognised banking institution. 


*Membership database*
A club or society must have a database and/or written record of paid up members.


*Publication *
A club or society must produce regular publications, at minimum circulation of a newsletter biannually. 

Events not organised by a bona fide club or society would be deemed as ‘commercial’ and therefore fall under the remit of 1951 Pet Animals Act. However, as one day events [in a public place] cannot be licensed under the aforementioned Act they are unlawful. Under these circumstances the Federation of British Herpetologists could not condone or support any events which fail to meet the requirements as outlay above.

*It must be made clear that any person organising or selling at an event not covered by the definition of a Breeders Meeting would be committing a criminal offence, as such would be liable prosecution leading to substantial fine or imprisonment should action be brought by a Local or National Authority. *


----------



## bigasssnakes88 (Sep 29, 2013)

so unless im a club i cant start up a reptile show for private breeders


----------



## ClickRick (Aug 12, 2013)

bigasssnakes88 said:


> so unless im a club *and have been so for at least two years* i cant start up a reptile show for private breeders


That's how it reads, yes.


----------

